# Update: Hickok broke the Glock 18



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What the ... 
darn gen 3rs


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bummer...

Could be worse, though.

It could be his firearm.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm surprised that Glock didn't beef up the slide? There's not that much metal there.


----------

